# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Versions and Controls

## DHillard

Hello MSVC++ Team,

VERSIONS:
I am a Win32 developer using VC6.0.  For quite some time, I have been interested in upgrading my Standard edition of VC6 to the enterprise edition of VC6.  It appears that VC6 can no longer be purchased and I will need to go to VS 2005.  I know this is .NET stuff which I don't care for, and really don't want the .NET support files even installed on my PC.  Does VS2005 C++ (I don't even know what the compilers are called any more) allow me to continue to develop Win32 applications without .NET

The reason I can't use .NET is my applications must be 'thin client' in that the applications are installed to a network shared drive and must be able to run on a wide variety of OS's thoughout my organization.  As such, I do not use any frameworks (COM, ATL, MFC, .NET, etc.)

I think Microsoft has not been clear on what compiler does what, as your main focus has been on pushing .NET, in which I have no interest.  Please tell me what I need to buy to do what I need to do.  Ideally, I would prefer to purchase VC6.0 is that is still an option.

CONTROLS:
This may not be directly related to VC++, but it is a question about Microsoft's future plans for developing controls like those provided in common controls.  There is a seemingly large demand for contols that Win32 developers can use that don't require COM, or MFC or .NET to integrate into their applications.  Is there any plan to develop any new controls for Win32?  I'm specifically thinking of a good grid control, a good image control, a good charting control, a web browser control.  Any idea?

THANKS:
I want to thank you guys for being here to answer these questions.  I hope this becomes a recurring program between CodeGuru and the VC++ Team.

David

----------


## AymanS

The answer for your first question is YES. VC++ 2005 allows you develop pure native applications without the need for .Net to run your application. All editions of VS2005 allows you to do so. Depending on the exact technology you want to use, you might want to choose one edition over the other. You can find a list of comparisons at http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hs24szh9.aspx

As for the controls issues, the windows folks would know more but probably other members of the VC++ team might have more details as well.

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

